

Elon Musk Donates $1 Million to New Tesla Museum - lalwanivikas
http://www.livescience.com/46749-elon-musk-donates-to-tesla-museum.html?cmpid=550995

======
jakozaur
Context: Popular blog The Oatmeal asked him for 8 mln donation in comic. The
comics seems to be taken down, but the museum got 1 mln in donation.

Still extremely nice. Musk got a humor.

~~~
recycleme
Here's the comic:
[http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla_model_s2](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla_model_s2)

